# Just Pre-Ordered my PC-13 Ultra



## stevefish69 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've just placed my Pre-Order with AV-Sales in the UK for the new PC13-Ultra for a bargain £875.00 :bigsmile: 

This is great news over in the UK, as PC range have been un-available since they started using a UK distibuter. I've been hounding poor Ron about wherther they would be available and now my dream has been answered.

Just got to work out whether to try the new Ultra along with my 20-39PC+ or just whether to flog the PC+ to help finance the new Sub.

Decisions, decisions :duh:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

*SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!*:jump: :hail: 

Very nice.......be sure and give us a comparison with the 20-39+

Congrats.....!!!!:T


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

But Steve, you've got until "early Autumn" before shipment lands in the UK? A long time to daydream! :daydream: I think I'd be :wits-end: 

Bob


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

congrats on your new coming soon toy!:wave: 



stevefish69 said:


> I've just placed my Pre-Order with AV-Sales in the UK for the new PC13-Ultra for a bargain £875.00 :bigsmile:
> 
> This is great news over in the UK, as PC range have been un-available since they started using a UK distibuter. I've been hounding poor Ron about wherther they would be available and now my dream has been answered.
> 
> ...


----------

